# I can't read threads



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm getting the following error:

Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/avsforum/www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3212


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

And we are back. I was getting that for a few minutes.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

That was scary!


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Still got it in IE... working fine in FF


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

And now it's back.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Is this still an issue for anyone?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

this was a temporary problem that surfaced as we tried to install a particular vB plugin...should not happen again (unless we try again )


----------

